# Change my RNS-510 with Kenwood DNX521DAB?



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Wonder to change my RNS-510









With this Kenwood DNX521DAB. Some one have experiance with this player? 
http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/products/car/vw/DNX521DAB/


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

The US does not have that Kenwood for VW. Why don't you like the RNS 510? What would you gain from the Kenwood? IMO I would keep it oem and maybe add a small sub 8" or 10"? Maybe upgrade the speakers with a nice component system and a nice amp. If you are going for sound


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I have owned many aftermarket HU in the past 6 or so years, all from Pioneer and Kenwood.

Check reviews for last year's Kenwood model DNX9990HD for info on that, since it's basically this VW unit without the VW facia/wiring. 

With that said, Kenwood UI are usually pretty terrible from a menu/user-friendly stand point. Also, huge software divide between the Garmin nav interface (Fisherprice) and the horrible Chinese-knockoff looking AV side of the UI. Menus are typically very deep, and confusing/cryptically written. That on top of the usual ton of bugs from Kenwood that has to get worked out through a series of FW updates; some bugs never get fixed.

Also, not sure if this VW specific model of Kenwood is going to use the MFD for AV/Nav info. I'm sure SW controls should work though. 

I would stick with the OEM for fit/finish and simpler UI. Aftermarket, even when 'factory matched' still tends to look tacky.

Aftermarket navs that I have owned and installed in my old MKV Jetta/current Toyota Rav4:

Pioneer Avic-D3
Kenwood DNX-6120
Pioneer Avic-F700BT
Pioneer Avic-F90BT
Pioneer Avic-X910BT
Kenwood DNX-9120
Kenwood DNX-9140
Pioneer Avic-Z110BT
Pioneer Avic-X920BT
Pioneer Avic-Z130BT

Edit: After watching the vid on the KW site, it looks like they did a good job as far as integrating with MFD and climate control settings, which is good. Looks like they also cleaned the UI up for this model to look more in line with OEM interface. I'd say it looks like a pretty good replacement if you really hate the RNS-510, just be weary of bugs.

Also, I find it odd that on models with Pushbutton start, they leave the fob-push starter slot too. Guess it saves from having to make yet another dashboard.


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Let me know if you want to sell your RNS unit


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all.

Have nothing bad to say about my RNS-510, it`s only that it think it is "boring" in the way you can control/use the player and the way it looks in the menus. It`s important for me that new player "looks" like the RNS-510, because 510 fit good with rest of the interior. Think DNX-521DAB don`t do to much with the interior look. Just missing the right hand knob.

Other reasons:

- 7 inch screen with high resolution screen.

- Have DAB+ radio. In Norway we loose FM/AM radio signals in a few years, and you will need DAB+ to listen to radio. Quality on DAB+ is like CD and have no interruption in signals.

- Apps and Iphone control direct on Kenwood unit (Netflix-Youtube-Spotify etc.)

- All function and more is compatible with VW (OEM camera-MFD-Dynaudio-Parroth bluetooth- voice calling-park sensors-climate control-steering wheel control) etc.

- Controlling my Sub directly from the Kenwood player.

- And more.....

Don`t expect all to agree that this is reasons good enough to change my player, but realy thinking about it...


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

MattR79 said:


> Let me know if you want to sell your RNS unit


I will Matt. Just have to discuss price and how to send it from Norway to Canada.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

Media option suck for RNS-510. No options for playing movies from flash or USB stick. DVD's dont resume from where you left off. Doesnt let you add to hard drive except for mp3 from SD card


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

falcindor said:


> Media option suck for RNS-510. No options for playing movies from flash or USB stick. DVD's dont resume from where you left off. Doesnt let you add to hard drive except for mp3 from SD card


This also is some of the reasons. But of course this is from person to person, and how much this media functions are used.
For me this is important functions.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

The above reasons are why I didn't upgrade to the 510 plus I can get the Kenwood for £800


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Made my opinion now, so tomorrow I will order the Kenwood DNX-521DAB.


----------



## areal (Mar 13, 2013)

Have you received your unit yet? Say to us...


----------



## BigDiggity (Mar 12, 2013)

Any thoughts or tips on fitting? I have just ordered a dnx521dab and trying to figure out if I'll be capable of fitting it myself!


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi
I have received the DNX521DAB, but dealer ordering the player still have it.  :banghead: Reason for this is that I have problem to get the backup camera picture to function with the player/screen. I have the "high end" camera, and need a converter with the possibility to convert from RGB --> NTSC. And so far we just find this for the "low" type camera. Have one converter from converters.tv (Australia) that they mean will do the job. But I'm not sure if I will use 145$, and find out that I can not use this. 

Here is the answer I got from Converters.tv:
As long as the RGB signal from the camera is standard NTSC CGA (15.7kHz) RGB + Sync/s signal, then the ID#459 would be able to detect and output in selected NTSC video format.
It uses 12vDC for operation, so interfacing to power should be no problem.
Please let me know if interested to purchase and trial for your application. I have stock available for immediate shipment.

http://www.converters.tv/products/rgb_to_pal/459.html

What do you Vortex members think?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Since i didn`t get any opinions on this item, i`m now have orded the converter from Australia. 
So now i just have to see if it will work when i get it....opcorn: Hopefully it will....


----------



## mike12v (Feb 19, 2006)

CC R line said:


> Wonder to change my RNS-510
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! GReat find!!!

Do you know if the GPS software will work in the US ?


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there an equivalent version of this system for the USA?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

benspeed83 said:


> Is there an equivalent version of this system for the USA?


 Sorry, I`m not sure. 

Anyway i did not have any luck with my try. I got the converter, to try with the camera. But a new issue was brought up. I have Dynaudio sound system, and the version i got is Dynaudio BAP/DSP, and this one will not function together with the Kenwood player.:banghead: So then i just have to use my RNS-510.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

You selling the kenwood then?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Will22 said:


> You selling the kenwood then?


 The dealer that orded the Kenwood player for me, still have it. We agreed that the issues above, had to be solved before bying and mounting it. 
So somebody else will be the lucky owner of this nice player.


----------



## SommersCC (Mar 16, 2013)

would there be any issue using this unit in the US?


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

One word. No.


----------



## NomisChild (Feb 26, 2013)

*Possible US Version?*

I've been looking for a head unit with sub outs and stumbled upon this. I'm thinking its the US version specific to VW but they don't show any of the mounting brackets.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DNX719V/Kenwood-DNX719VHD.html


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Will Not Work for North American NAV*

If an RNS510 is set up for Europe, it will not work for NA or anywhere else, for that matter.

Same goes for NA units not working for anywhere else, either.

I bought mine from a seller in Belgium. She is a diplomat with the U.S. Government. She ordered a car through a special buying service in the U.S.. 

Unfortunately for her, it came in with a NA nav system. Since it would not work for her in Europe, she sold and shipped it to me here in the States. 

She had to purchase an aftermarket unit because an OEM was cost prohibitive for her.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

NomisChild said:


> I've been looking for a head unit with sub outs and stumbled upon this. I'm thinking its the US version specific to VW but they don't show any of the mounting brackets.
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DNX719V/Kenwood-DNX719VHD.html


I didn't think there was a US version. Any reviews out there with this unit?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

benspeed83 said:


> I didn't think there was a US version. Any reviews out there with this unit?


According to this site http://www.crutchfield.com/p_113DNX7...DNX719VHD.html it contains NA maps.


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty good review here as well:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5972858-Kenwood-DNX719VHD-VW-Specific-Head-unit


----------

